
Sex Workers: Clients Are Seeing You On Facebook, Here’s How To Stop It (2015) - unimpressive
http://redlightlegal.org/sex-workers-clients-are-seeing-you-on-facebook-heres-how-to-stop-it/
======
Cozumel
There was something very similar recently as well
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12388370)
'Facebook recommended that a psychiatrist’s patients friend each other'

------
unimpressive
Admittedly this submission is a bit weird, but I think it illustrates some of
the unintended consequences of all this incredible data mining we're being
told all the time isn't hurting anyone.

